# My bee hive trailer is completed!



## sixacrebees

That looks great!!! I've been playing with a similar design in my head to either put on a flat bed truck or similar trailer. Glad to see what it looks like. Hopefully you'll put up some pics or a video of it in use.


----------



## beeware10

looks good. the only thing that seems odd is the blue sky. have not seen that in awhile. anyway that will save ya lots of lifting. good job


----------



## JodieToadie

Very nice job! I am looking for ideas, I think you did an impressive job.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

Nice job! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BeeGhost

Im sorry, but are the pictures up side down in the post?? They are upside down when I just looked at it! And thanks for the praises!


----------



## My-smokepole

Yes it looks great what I can tell on my pad


----------



## MTN-Bees

Looks Great!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

> are the pictures up side down in the post?? 

˙uʍop ǝpısdn ʇou ǝɹɐ sǝɹnʇɔıd ǝɥʇ 'ou

:lookout:


----------



## BeeGhost

Ok Radar, how the heck do you do that! I hope the pictures are not upside down! They are the right side up in my photobucket account!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

Honest, the pictures are right side up. For Now. If you try to lift the 2500 lbs that the winch is rated for, then those photos might be _sideways_. 

As far as post #9, there are lots of displayable characters available beyond those printed on a keyboard. This little utility will do the translation for you. I was saving it for around April 1, but your question was too tough to resist.


----------



## BeeGhost

Lmao, thanks Radar, but sorry to influence your typing fingers to pull off your April Fools joke a month early! Take care bud and thanks for letting me know my pics are ok!


----------



## Daniel Y

YEAH!, What is up with the stool? Setting down on the job again?

I hope to be shopping for a trailer this year. I am hoping to find something like what you show here. Probably not with the wench. Nice idea and hope it works as well as planned.


----------



## My-smokepole

How about some general plans and a bill of materials.
David


----------



## Snookie

Groovy...Just plane Groovy:} I like dat me!


----------



## wglord

Looks great! I have an Ezy Loader mounted on my truck that I am thinking about mounting on a trailer so I don't haul it around all the time. Do you think you w












ill need outriggers when the boom is fully extended? How about your battery? Is it wired to charge? The Ezy Loader is a power hog. 

I was in France some years back and saw a similar trainer mounted boom. Maybe the image is attached?


----------



## Gilligan

FYI, pics are upside down for me... Ipad using mercury browser.


----------



## Snookie

Gilligan said:


> FYI, pics are upside down for me... Ipad using mercury browser.


Hummmmm Gilligan right side up pictures posting in Lizard Creek :}

You not in Mammo reading this message from you I phone dis morning are you lol?


----------



## Gilligan

Snookie said:


> Hummmmm Gilligan right side up pictures posting in Lizard Creek :}
> 
> You not in Mammo reading this message from you I phone dis morning are you lol?


LOL... definitely not. Not really a Party Gras kind of guy. I've got the shop open waiting on the rest of the clowns to come in... I'll let them have off tomorrow, but then it's right back to work for them!!


----------



## Gilligan

Oh, 2nd FYI... they are right side up on my desktop with Chrome (god I hate chrome!)


----------



## BeeGhost

Ya, the pictures are upside down on my IPhone but not on my laptop! Weird!

I will post more pictures and details tonight and try to be as detailed as possible! Thanks again for all the comments and interest!


----------



## wglord

Having had a home made boom and now an Ezy Loader I can tell you the real issue will be having to load on flat land. The Ezy Loader has an auto level feature wherein you hit a button and the boom levels. If the boom is not level and you lift a heavy hive the hive is going to head DOWNHILL fast with you hanging on for dear life. Just be sure to load and unload your hives on level ground and it should work like a charm. The Ezy Loader is an energy hog so I have to keep my truck motor running and slightly revved up to run it. The other good feature of the Ezy -Loader is it folds up nicely, but I can tell you that the leveling feature can be a pain because if the leveling cylinders are not returned to the proper position the loader will not fold up and retract.

Nice work on the loader.....


----------



## Jon B

Great looking trailer. Years ago we used to have a boom loader on our flatbed truck and loved it. I finally switched to pallets and a forklift.


----------



## Jaseemtp

That looks awesome! Gives me some great ideas on what direction to start. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## marios

like the idea of putting the winch on the elbow area. mine is at the end. I have used mine for polination and it worked great, in the fall however the cheaper winch gave out so i had to buy a warn, much nicer. I use trailer jacks to gain a little leveling. nice job.


----------



## BeeGhost

Well, got to use the new boom in its first "in the field" application Wednesday night pulling out of almonds and although I was a nervous wreck on the first pallet, I was totally comfortable by the end and unloaded them even faster at the home yard!! It worked great!! The only thing I had to do was pump the jack a couple times to "level" out the boom with weight on it, after that first pallet everything went smooth!! And I tell you what, it beats the heck out of hand loading!! 

Oh ya, in the heat of the moment I forgot to put the stabilizing jack on the trailer and even then the trailer tilt was almost non-existent!! Once my kids are competent enough to drive the truck I will just be able to go down the line and load/unload!! That will be nice!!


----------



## Oldtimer

Well no worries. Those things you flip the device and the picture flips also. So you read it standing on your head. There's always an easy solution.


----------



## Agis Apiaries

Upside down pics? Ohhhh!!! I thought he was just down under in Australia!!!


----------



## kilocharlie

No offense, Beeghost, but I'm saving up for a bigger flatbed truck and a forklift. Trailers bounce too much for my bees, unless the forklift is chained down to it over the axles. 

A sideways ramp for the forklift to go up leaves more room for bees. It does have to be set up so that the fork' goes over the tandem wheels and gets back out again, and you have to tilt the forks up for traveling. This allows for another row of pallets (=16 to 24 more hives per trip).

Overhead booms are not fun to deal with when they get stuck. Keep it simple, not hydraulic if you don't need it. The winch needs a manual backup.


----------



## marshmasterpat

Kilo - Man that is a lot of pollination jobs or nucs sold before you make up the difference between a good trailer and a decent flatbed. But if you have a picture of what you are talking about on the sideways ramp could you post a picture. Just not getting that image in my mind.

But yea, the trailer bounce would be rough on them. Rode a few single axle trailers down 2 tracks in the past. Being Airborne has nothing to do with the army in those situations.


----------



## bgodard

Do you have plans or any dimensions, measurements, etc


----------



## lappe001

Hi, would you be willing to share construction details (drawings, GOM, measurements, etc)? I would like to build exactly that, the lifting is killing my back! :´(


----------



## bend or

Just looked up the original poster and he has not been active on the forum sense 10-23-2016


----------



## bwoehl157

BeeGhost said:


> After dropping the bees off in the almonds I finally got around to working on the trailer and boom!! It still needs more paint, decals and removable fenders, but should be finished this week weather pending!! And yes, I did a weight test and it functioned great with 230 lbs (me!) hanging off the end and I maneuvered it around with my 170 lb son sitting on the two hive pallet!! Total length of the boom is 12' with an 8' reach beyond the trailer. The motor mounted on the far boom is a 2500lb ATV winch from Harbor Freight, and the support boom is also from Harbor Freight which I bought last year and just modified it for this application!


Could you send me the link to the parts of the Harbor freight boom?


----------



## elmer_fud

bwoehl157 said:


> Could you send me the link to the parts of the Harbor freight boom?


This is an old thread, and it looks like the last time beeghost was online was in 2016


----------

